# P.Metallica Price?



## Edd Eskimo (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a poss. Female 1.5in P.Metallica Sling. How much would a sling of that size run for? I'll post pics. soon when camera charges!
Thanks!

---Semper Fi Do or DIE---
---Edd P.


----------



## violentblossom (Jan 19, 2010)

I paid $200 for one about that size.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 19, 2010)

I would say... Oh the price of shipping? To me? LoL! 

Im just kidding.. I honestly dont know.. Just thought I would suggest the best place for it..


----------



## JC (Jan 19, 2010)

I say $250-$300 for a guaranteed female of that size.


----------



## Vidaro (Jan 19, 2010)

are they really that expensive in the us?


----------



## violentblossom (Jan 19, 2010)

Vidaro said:


> are they really that expensive in the us?


Definitely.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 19, 2010)

There have been some for $600+ in the FS section.Now,I love T's,but that is just a ludacris price for one IMHO.But hell,they do look nice.Not quite 6 bills nice,but nice none the less.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 19, 2010)

*I'd say approx. Value:*

$185 - $250+ for female that size.......is *fair* market-estimate.

- Jason


----------

